
Ask HN: How do I use the Firebase Hacker News API with their 3.0 version - joshstrange
Since Firebase was bought by Google they have released a 3.0 version of their SDK which no longer just takes a URL to a DB but also takes an apiKey. I&#x27;ve done a fair bit of googling and reading the docs but I can&#x27;t find a way to connect to the Hacker News API with the new SDK as I&#x27;m not sure where I&#x27;m supposed to get an apiKey from.
======
tonyle
There was some people talking about this issue in the support forums and their
response was to stick with v2 until they sort out the issues.

They recently made a change with the node sdk recently so you don't need the
apiKey for public access. Not sure about the web version, You would probably
have to use the Browserify or something.

[https://firebase.googleblog.com/2016/07/firebase-react-
nativ...](https://firebase.googleblog.com/2016/07/firebase-react-native.html)

That said, If I were you, I would stick with V2 sdk since I don't think hacker
news has actually updated yet. An easier way is to just use the rest apis,
That is still clearly working.

[https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/8863.json](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/8863.json)

~~~
joshstrange
Ok, I thought that was probably the answer (stick with V2 for now) but I
didn't want to build out on that and then have it discontinued, thank you!

------
cloudjacker
tried empty string or null?

~~~
joshstrange
Yes, but it still threw the error.

